# Ringcraft classes



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone know of any ringcraft classes in the Swindon, Wiltshire area? i have tried the KC and internet but can't find one


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you tried search the champdogs site? I found our local ringcraft site in there and teddy starts on wednesday....


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> Have you tried search the champdogs site? I found our local ringcraft site in there and teddy starts on wednesday....


nope, will look there now.

Good luck Teddy


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

There used to be a great ringcraft at Compton Bassett Village hall nr Calne on a Wednesday night, not sure if it is still there. You could also have alook here too,
Ringcraft Clubs & Societies

take care

Sarah


----------

